# I have a question



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I noticed Hillary has said our debt is a threat to our security. She said it the same day Obama was bragging himself up. Do you suppose he will step aside knowing he can't win and Hillary will get a shot at 2012? It would be more of the same simply incrementally slower and less noticeable. My question is: are those of you who voted for Obama naive enough to vote for Hillary this time?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> My question is: are those of you who voted for Obama naive enough to vote for Hillary this time?


I will say YES they will. I don't mean to throw out a race card but that I am sure gave Obama about 30% of his votes. By whites and blacks who voted not on issues but on emotion. People who wanted to vote in the first "black" president.

Now with hilary.... you will be getting more women votes and more liberals who want to say... I helped vote in the first woman president. Same thing as with Obama.


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Its hard to believe that anybody could brag about voting for obama.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Chuck Smith said:


> > My question is: are those of you who voted for Obama naive enough to vote for Hillary this time?
> 
> 
> I will say YES they will. I don't mean to throw out a race card but that I am sure gave Obama about 30% of his votes. By whites and blacks who voted not on issues but on emotion. People who wanted to vote in the first "black" president.
> ...


Those are my thought EXACTLY!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I caught the Huckabee report today on the radio. I don't know why but I always have liked that guy, he is genuinely funny I guess. Anyway, his report was about race today. He said that this year will be the year of the black republican, there are apparently 30 black candidates on the republican ticket this year and that minorities have caught on that Obama's plans have hurt minorities even more than whites. According to his report, African American unemployment is over 15 %.

He also stated that independents are seeing that Obama's promises of being pro-worker and pro-business have fallen through. That I do agree with. Olbermann was talking about some conspiracy under Hillary's sleeve to sink Obama from within. I remember when he made her Sec of State, a lot of talking heads said that this was a brilliant move, keep your friends close and your enemies closer.

Now some lib talking heads are also claiming that obama only wanted to be a one term president. Given his ego and bold, sometimes foolish agendas I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Given his ego and bold, sometimes foolish agendas I find that hard to believe


.

It's not hard for me to believe. He isn't stupid, so he will do as much damage as possible in four years and pull out before his ego can be hurt by defeat. Another scenario is it's more important for him to get his radical agenda through than win another term. A president who wants to be in for eight years would not do the things Obama has done. He would wait until his second term. Ya, ya, or she.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

My opinion only......... She has been laying in the weeds.......... She will run and beat him for the democratic nomination.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i'm afraid i concur with you Zogman


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I was listening to Man Cow....yeah I know way out there (right wing). But he made a good point this morning. He stated that for the Republican party what Obama is doing is going to make it so strong. He said Obama is a blessing in disguise for the Rep party. He said that many of the people who were in the middle and floated on the fence lib/conservative will now lean heavily towards conservative. He stated all the young 18-20 year olds that went and handed out fliers for Obama now see what his agenda is doing to America and show them how Socialism and Liberalism are not the course. He made some very good points.

Then he had a guy on there talking about how what would be great for the Rep party is just to win the house or the senate this time and wait until 2012 to take over the other. Because if they win both and the recovery does not happen in 2 years. Voters will turn on what every party is in power. Because the public did that with bush. They did not like him so they turned on the Rep party across the board. This guy made good points as well.


----------

